

Ask HN: What to know before traveling around the world? - iM8t

Hey, I'm an 18 year old european programmer that wants to travel round the world for a year as soon as I get out of high school (1.5 yrs).<p>Currently I'm saving up my money, but still I think I will couchsurf all the way.<p>What should I get ready for? Are there any materials (books/videos/articles) that I could read that could benefit me? What should I be doing now to be ready for the trip? Is there anything I could learn that could benefit me a lot?<p>Sorry for my English, I'm not a native speaker. Thanks for the tips!
======
wnscooke
If you bring an iPod or mp3 player, use the ear phones only in private. The
hordes of people I see wandering exotic locales with their earphones in
baffles me! They may see the sites, but they totally miss the total experience
which includes the sounds of speech, nature, traffic, people, or even local
cops trying to stop you.

Also, in SE Asia, for some reason many expats seem to slowly descend into some
sort of hippy state of clothing and hair styles, complete with dreds and such.
This appearance may signify to like-minded expats how cool or laid back you
are, but to the nationals there it is more evidence of how different you are,
resulting in less interaction with the real scene. There are always nationals
ready to accommodate these types of expats, but overall this scene is a very
small part of any country/city/culture.

As someone else here suggested about listening more, then talk; watch more,
then do likewise. This goes for physical appearance.

------
TheAntipodean
I'm a pretty seasoned traveller and I'll give you one bit of advice if you
want to meet people: go to your local bar early when it is pretty much the
bartenders and you. Likely they are bored and will have a chat with you.
Mention that you are a tourist ask some questions and soon they will be
introducing you to the locals.

It is a great way for meeting people and having a great time. I've used it
many times. Last week I was in the pacific for work and by night's end was
invited to a BBQ for the next day. It turned out to be a great BBQ and a
unique insight into the lifestyle of the island.

When I visited Paris I made friends with the local bartender and was receiving
free drinks by nights end and invites left, right and centre to join people on
little adventures.

~~~
iM8t
Thanks! Only there's a small problem - I'm not a drinker. Perhaps I will try
cafes.

~~~
TheAntipodean
Probably doesn't matter too much. I go to bars and read books. I'm sure going
to a bar and ordering a coffee is less conspicuous and accepted. In fact last
year I contracted an eye disease and was on all sorts of medication. I was out
at bars drinking teas while my friends were drinking alcohol. Doing slightly
off standard stuff like that tends to draw attention and people spark up
conversations with you.

I'm sure the main point is go when the staff have some downtime and the
business is a social business. I can't remember where it was but I've gone to
a cafe for a tea and ended up playing backgammon with some old guys. Many
countries seem to have a strong cafe culture where old men sit around playing
board games (Middle East and Central America; chess and backgammon).

Best of luck. If you find it hard to socialise now I am sure after travelling
for a while you will be much more comfortable with it.

------
terrykohla
I traveled Asia during 8 months and I don't think there is anything that
prepared me for my trip. I learned through experience and by meeting other
world travelers on the road. Reading is an important part of world traveling,
since you have lots of down time in trains or hostels, so an e-Reader would be
handy to carry lots of books. The backpack weight is an issue as well, so keep
you're belongings to a minimum. For me the iPod was a must. A computer is
optional, it's an unnecessary valuable item to worry about for me so I don't
carry one, there are internet shops everywhere, but I understand some people
cannot live without it. Camera is a must, with a few SD cards for backups. Get
you're money figured out, how you're going to get your cash. I used to carry a
couple of ATM cards, but there are other options you might want to explore.
World traveling is the best thing I've done in my life and I'm 33, so I wish
you good luck, leave all your fears behind and tackle the world!

~~~
terrykohla
oh! and IMHO Malaria pills are a scam, so don't fall for it. I carried a
mosquito net in my backpack and slept in it whenever I was in a "high risk"
area. Malaria mosquitoes come out at night.

------
mjdn
Finding a host on couchsurfing can be difficult in big cities at peak times. I
was getting five requests per day at times. Try to bring something to the
table where you surf rather than giving a potential host the impression that
you're only in it for the free accommodation. One great way to do this is to
increase your commuity value by hosting some people before you leave.

also check out WOOFing. You can stay for free on farms and such in return for
some work, not necessarily farming, sure there would be plenty of
opportunities for web design or SEO work

------
runjake
I'm not really a fan of Reddit, but the local area subreddits would likely be
an invaluable resource for quick-time networking and intelligence information.

------
onlyup
Learn about a few common scams. Just to stay safe. It's obviously better to be
aware of these things than to fall prey to them.

Have a key ring with a small powerful torch and a bottle opener. A smart phone
with two batteries would be convenient. Make sure you have an app that can
locate and remotely disable your phone in case you lose it. A kindle would be
great too.

And finally.. a good pair of shoes.

------
PlebThoughts
This is really good: <http://tynan.com/lifenomadic>

------
Mankhool
The best advice I can offer you is this: No matter where you go in your
travels always observe and listen before ever opening your mouth. Wherever you
are you will be new there and will not know the customs, mores, or etiquette.

~~~
pala
Don't take the above reply lightly. It's probably one of the hardest to get it
right :)

------
dynabros
Be sure to get appropriate visas for each country ahead of time. For certain
countries it can take a while

------
joonix
I think backpacking is overrated... working and living somewhere is a much
more genuine experience IMO.

